# Grapple Clam Operator Position Wanted



## woodspills (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Background is Semi Truck Mounted Crane,
Knuckle Boom, and Stick Crane.
If you are into land clearing, l 
can run any type of roll off truck, dump, semi live floor trailer 
or belt trailer.
I do have exp with chippers, saws, if required to help fill in.
Skilled with pruning and hedge trim, including using a pruning ladder.
(3yrs wrkng in the orchard industry)
Class A CDL 16yrs Exp
Have the Med Card

Good safe operator, skilled at truck setup, using out riggers etc.

Out here in the northwest, prefer a regional offer out this way, but
offer something can't be refused, may take a second look!
Relocation assistance given priority.
Non ncco at this time for any crane work,
This'd be primarily for an grapple clam operator position, 
Thanks and looking forward to discussing!!


----------



## Jerry Bates (Nov 16, 2016)

woodspills said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Background is Semi Truck Mounted Crane,
> Knuckle Boom, and Stick Crane.
> ...


Hey. My name is Jerry Bates. 517-812-0471. Doing work in Bass Lake. Not sure if that interests you. But give me call or text


----------



## Jerry Bates (Nov 16, 2016)

Jerry Bates said:


> Hey. My name is Jerry Bates. 517-812-0471. Doing work in Bass Lake. Not sure if that interests you. But give me call or text


----------



## woodspills (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey everyone!

Still presently available for discussing options, NW USA preferred but others looked at, long term best.
Not a climber-arborist but everything else including assisting w/routine mechanical maintenance is on the table..


Like to discuss?
Thanks all!

Dan


----------



## treecycle (Jan 14, 2017)

woodspills said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Still presently available for discussing options, NW USA preferred but others looked at, long term best.
> Not a climber-arborist but everything else including assisting w/routine mechanical maintenance is on the table..
> ...





woodspills said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Still presently available for discussing options, NW USA preferred but others looked at, long term best.
> Not a climber-arborist but everything else including assisting w/routine mechanical maintenance is on the table..
> ...



We are based in Seattle, and looking for a driver. 
give us a call or email, 
Thanks,

Peter with, Search Treecycle yelp seattle. Thanks


----------



## woodspills (Jan 14, 2017)

treecycle said:


> We are based in Seattle, and looking for a driver.
> give us a call or email,
> Thanks,
> 
> Peter with, Search Treecycle yelp seattle. Thanks





Hi
sent over a text and then called


----------



## woodspills (Jan 25, 2017)

administrator for this web site, request please delete this thread
in its entirety, far too many flakes trolling this job area
request delete
thanks


----------

